# Provocative Covid 19 piece in Examiner today



## deanpark (12 Apr 2020)

Eddie Hobbs: Fasten your seatbelt, the worst is yet to come
					

If you had the nagging feeling that you are not getting the full story, you are right.



					www.irishexaminer.com


----------



## Sunny (12 Apr 2020)

Well the good news for Eddie is that it will probably provide another opportunity to invest in German and Detroit property....Maybe we should even borrow to leverage up...


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Apr 2020)

The intro is fluffy nonsense, starts to get real when it gets to the bullet points... as you say raises some provocative points about who will bear the burden of the taxes to pay for this crisis and possible inflation to come.


----------



## deanpark (12 Apr 2020)

I appreciate EH is 'associated' with a different era but I dont think this is an article trying to sell anything.  Its a disturbing macro and micro economic forecast to put it mildly.


----------



## mtk (12 Apr 2020)

I think it’s a little Alarmist


----------



## Sunny (12 Apr 2020)

deanpark said:


> I appreciate EH is 'associated' with a different era but I dont think this is an article trying to sell anything.  Its a disturbing macro and micro economic forecast to put it mildly.



Its Eddie Hobbs. Why would anyone listen to him make a macro economic forecast......


----------



## Leper (13 Apr 2020)

Eddie got paid for that piece. He is not renowned for refusing easy money, you know.


----------



## deanpark (13 Apr 2020)

Leper said:


> Eddie got paid for that piece. He is not renowned for refusing easy money, you know.


In fairness you can't fault him for getting paid to write an article.  Its similar to gettting paid for working which isn't unheard of.


----------

